# Elegant Living Room



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a one color glaze done to compliment the fireplace and furnishings. 

Laura Tust


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

michael tust said:


> This is a one color glaze done to compliment the fireplace and furnishings.
> 
> Laura Tust


Very nice...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice work but i dont like the WHITE trim..............dont know, just doesnt look right esp the crown up there by itself all bright white an what not 



nice glaze work though


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> nice work but i dont like the WHITE trim..............dont know, just doesnt look right esp the crown up there by itself all bright white an what not
> 
> 
> 
> nice glaze work though


We hope to be Graining that Cherry in the near future. 


Laura Tust


----------

